# Links to pics of geckos



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.gekkota.com/html/p__masobe.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/aeluroscalabotinae.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/p__cepediana.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/p__laticauda.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/p__laticauda.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/uroplatus.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/d__galeatus.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/d__squarrosus.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/n__levis.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/o__marmorata.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/a__gallagheri.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/g__ulikovskii.html
http://www.gekkota.com/html/g__vittatus.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Good work. Which kind are you looking to buy?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Nothing right now until my other terarium is finished. But when its done I'll look around and see whats available.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ill take one of each please


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> ill take one of each please


 Ya I wish!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------

